

Use email address as primary key? - wslh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3804108/use-email-address-as-primary-key

======
lkbm
I feel like two answers there summed it up pretty nicely: 1\. Do you want a
user's email address to be immutable? 2\. Do you want to use a user's email
address as the foreign key?

(Answers: "probably not" and "no, especially if no to 1".)

